# So, mr Sheng En told me about his 'miracle lube'.



## TK 421 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi I e-mailed mr. Sheng En last 2 weeks. He told me it was D-39 (prostaff).

Wouldn't this 'D-39' contain some other things than silicone? Like motor oil and such?

Here's what I write.

你好：
我是使用日本保斯道手喷雾硅油D39，价格20元一瓶。硅油有很多种，浓度不同也会效果不同，若是圣恩一代，可以把弹簧剪掉一圈，效果非常不错，圣恩二代都没听人说会粘，推荐使用圣恩二代。


圣恩魔方 黄先生 13958767272
2010.10.4






在 2010-10-01 00:26:21，"Patrick Handojo" <[email protected]> 写道：
您好，感谢您开此消息。

我想知道我能知道你的难题润滑剂类型？什么样的物质是什么？我可以买吗？你能卖吗？

因为像我和困惑的社会是正常使用硅润滑油，这让你的拼图。这使得它不好。不过你的拼图似乎是优秀的，如果你的物质润滑。我担心如果人们润滑与不同类型的润滑剂，它的拼图恶化，他们会认为你的难题是质量不好。

谢谢


Chinese to English translation


Hello:
I use the Japanese hand-spray silicone Paul Adams Road, D39, price of 20 yuan a bottle. There are a variety of silicone oil, the concentration will be different results in different, if the generation of Divine Grace, you can cut around the springs, the effect is very good, divine grace, the second generation did not listen to people say it will stick to recommended second-generation divine grace.


Cube Divine Grace Wong 13958767272
2010.10.4






At 2010-10-01 00:26:21, "Patrick Handojo" <[email protected]> wrote:
Hello, Thank you for opening this message.

I want to know I know what your problem lubricant type? What kind of substance? I can buy it? You can sell it?

Because, like me and confused society is normal use of silicon oil, which makes your puzzle. This makes it good. But you puzzle seems to be good, if your physical lubrication. I worry that if people with different types of lubricants lubrication, deterioration of its puzzles, they will think your problem is poor quality.

Thank you
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyway, if you figure this out already I'm sorry.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome! A cookie for the first person to find out where to buy this online!


----------



## irontwig (Oct 17, 2010)

Godmil said:


> Awesome! A cookie for the first person to find out where to buy this online!


 
lightake.


----------



## Wassaren (Oct 17, 2010)

Godmil said:


> Awesome! A cookie for the first person to find out where to buy this online!


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271


----------



## blucrosoft (Oct 17, 2010)

420ml is just too much for me..


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 17, 2010)

blucrosoft said:


> 420ml is just too much for me..


 
why? a bigger lube means less restock


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 18, 2010)

anyone tried this yet?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Haiyan uses this in his cubes as well.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 18, 2010)

does it makes F crappy of better ot same or anything...


----------



## Godmil (Oct 18, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Haiyan uses this in his cubes as well.


 
Sold!
Ok I'm off to order it from Lightake, thanks very much for the links guys.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 18, 2010)

Godmil said:


> Sold!
> Ok I'm off to order it from Lightake, thanks very much for the links guys.


 
i tought sending CFC/aerosol/freon/LPG/pressurized lubricant is not allowed for air. maybe they send by land?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 18, 2010)

I've tried it months ago in a few cubes.

It's fair.
D39 is just another lubricant, it's good, but nothing phenomenal.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 18, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> i tought sending CFC/aerosol/freon/LPG/pressurized lubricant is not allowed for air. maybe they send by land?


 
Hmm, maybe they send it by sea... I better be prepared for a long wait. And the reason I'm so excited is that it's difficult to get any decent lubes in the UK.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 18, 2010)

I posted 2 cans of Hungarian lube from Budapest to London. Arrived in 3 days. When I went to the post office with the 2 cans they said 'nonono cannot post this *points to inflammable icon*'. Then I bought an envelope, sealed it and posted it anyway ^_^


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, D39 is, IMO, one of the best silicone spray lubes out there (CRC doesn't even compare). It's really great, and the popping sound after lubrication is very satisfactory (it's my main lube).

Unfortunately, it's overpriced.


----------



## Joker (Oct 18, 2010)

420ml is crazy. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## demma (Oct 19, 2010)

Godmil said:


> Hmm, maybe they send it by sea... I better be prepared for a long wait. And the reason I'm so excited is that it's difficult to get any decent lubes in the UK.


I think they will post them in the regular Air mail, I don't think they scan with x-rays everything that goes in an envelope. I know that the law says that you can't and I think it's why Jigaloo can legally offer a way to ship their product outside USA.
Anyway... I will pay that 10 dollars because I can't get another lubricant, except maru or something sell in LT, because I live in Southamerica. But, just in case, will complete the order with some items that I'm not going to freak out if they don't arrive soon.


----------



## splinteh (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol you guys are so easily persuaded


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 21, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Lol you guys are so easily persuaded


 
well, haiyan uses it. it's not my fault that the lubricant is attracting many people

Off-Topic: u say "420 ML? WTF?". i say *JUST BUY IT. *WHY DO YOU CARE ABOUT SIZE?


----------



## Mikon (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought this lube.
I like the crispy sound, so I will not be buying a 10 dolar lubix, and in my country there's no CRC, Shock Oil or Jig a loo, just... some strange brand called "Superlub", but the description of the chemical componets are just horrible.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mikon said:


> I bought this lube.
> I like the crispy sound, so I will not be buying a 10 dolar lubix, and in my country there's no CRC, Shock Oil or Jig a loo, just... some strange brand called "Superlub", but the description of the chemical componets are just horrible.


 
hm, what country? Use "PenRay", it's almost the same *ALMOST THE SAME* not exact, but it's your bast bet right now, not available? I dunno anymore...


----------



## Mikon (Oct 21, 2010)

Brazil. The strangest thing is that our regulation when it comes to description of a product is among the tightest in the world, but just for food it seems.
We do have the biggest american brands of silicon or other kinds of lube, but I'm not sure if any of them are 100% silicon.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mikon said:


> Brazil. The strangest thing is that our regulation when it comes to description of a product is among the tightest in the world, but just for food it seems.
> We do have the biggest american brands of silicon or other kinds of lube, but I'm not sure if any of them are 100% silicon.


 
cant help you...

but order from lightake


----------

